
Will patent disputes finally kill tape? - tatersolid
http://www.deepstorage.net/NEW/will-patent-disputes-finally-kill-tape/
======
dfrage
Here's a much better article:
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/05/31/lto_patent_case_hit...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/05/31/lto_patent_case_hits_lto8_supply/)

TL;DR, including knowledge prior to the latest wins by Sony: Fujifilm and
Sony, the last two remaining manufacturers of high end LTO tapes have removed
each other from the US market through legal actions. Sony as a result
previously ended manufacturing of LTO-7 and never fielded LTO-8, more recently
Fujifilm ended LTO-8 production. The theory a few months ago was that they'd
get together and hammer out an agreement that would prevent a supply
disruption, but that doesn't seem to have happened.

And for a bit of Original Research, maybe Sony wants people to switch to their
and Panasonic's proprietary Archival Disc:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archival_Disc](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archival_Disc)

